# Do you know all OLLs?



## Florian (May 13, 2013)

Hey guys, I know this topic has been raised a few times probably, but I just want to check shortly, because I might do a video series on how to learn OLL faster 

So do you know all OLLs?
Are a few missing?
Are you really trying hard, but aren't really able to finish it?
Are you lacking motivation?
Or is 2Look OLL enough for you?


----------



## uniacto (May 13, 2013)

Well, 2 Look OLL is good enough for me, and I want to learn the rest of the OLLs, but I can't be bothered to learn them. Which one should I choose?


----------



## cubizh (May 13, 2013)

I know all OLLs for a long while now, some from multiple angles.
Learning them was a hobby within the hobby.
It's a nice feeling when you know them all and can play around with different algs for multiple angles.
But sadly, knowing them all, just on its own, doesn't make you much faster overall.


----------



## Hershey (May 13, 2013)

I still need to learn Dot OLLs, right now I just use sledgehammer if no edges are oriented.


----------



## stoic (May 13, 2013)

cubizh said:


> I know all OLLs for a long while now, some from multiple angles.
> Learning them was a hobby within the hobby.
> It's a nice feeling when you know them all and can play around with different algs for multiple angles.
> But sadly, knowing them all, just on its own, doesn't make you much faster overall.



This is exactly how I feel. I could probably have been faster if I had just spent the time practising 2-look but I wanted to progress my knowledge of cubing more.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (May 13, 2013)

I still have 16 left after about 2 years of trying to learn full OLL
Basically just have all the knight move shapes, the 2 P shapes that are not F sexy F'/mirror, 2 fish shapes that don't have the 2x2 block, 2 awkward shapes without headlights, 4 lightning bolts that aren't wide sune/antisune, and 2 I shapes that are double headlights.

I did an average of 50 for last layer and found that I was about 1-2 sec slower at LL when I didn't know the OLL (which was only about 8 of the solves)


----------



## emolover (May 13, 2013)

Nope. I know all but one.


----------



## Noahaha (May 13, 2013)

I learned about four a week for two months, and now I know full OLL.


----------



## jayefbe (May 13, 2013)

I just started advancing from 2-look OLL a few weeks ago, and I'm at 24/57. I'll probably learn the rest over the next couple of months. I don't spend a lot of time on learning algs, I usually only work on them if I'm having a particularly bad cubing day.


----------



## ben1996123 (May 13, 2013)

no lol

missing about 7


----------



## Ickathu (May 14, 2013)

I used to know them all, but I've forgotten a couple (actually, maybe just 1...) since I switched to Roux a couple months ago. So I said "A few are missing, but I'm getting there"
I could have chosen that I know them all though.


----------



## aznanimedude (May 14, 2013)

No I only know 7 qq


----------



## AlexByard (May 14, 2013)

Yuxuibbs said:


> I still have 16 left after about 2 years of trying to learn full OLL
> Basically just have all the knight move shapes, the 2 P shapes that are not F sexy F'/mirror, 2 fish shapes that don't have the 2x2 block, 2 awkward shapes without headlights, 4 lightning bolts that aren't wide sune/antisune, and 2 I shapes that are double headlights.
> 
> I did an average of 50 for last layer and found that I was about 1-2 sec slower at LL when I didn't know the OLL (which was only about 8 of the solves)



For the other p cases I just use an S setup move and then the first section of the standard Tperm. It works fine, and I Like it because I found it on my own.

I know maybe just over half OLL cases.

Sent from my MT11i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Akiro (May 14, 2013)

Yep.
All 57 of them!


----------



## mDiPalma (May 14, 2013)

aznanimedude said:


> No I only know 7 qq



Yeah, but you know a whole bunch of algs for "different angles." lol


----------



## cubernya (May 14, 2013)

I say I am missing a few because I don't know the dot cases, so you couldn't give me any OLL and expect me to solve it. However, I always make sure I never get a dot case during my F2L


----------



## Coolster01 (May 14, 2013)

Yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! I learned all way back in mid August 2011! 

Glad that's over...


----------



## sneaklyfox (May 14, 2013)

I learned them all at a time when I felt motivated to do so. I think my motivation for learning new algs at the present time is low so I'm glad I did it before. And now I just concentrate on improving my F2L.


----------



## aznanimedude (May 14, 2013)

mDiPalma said:


> Yeah, but you know a whole bunch of algs for "different angles." lol




AUF into OLL LOL


----------



## blackzabbathfan (May 14, 2013)

I definitely should know all OLLS, but I don't. I think I have about 30.


----------



## guythatlikesOH (May 14, 2013)

My goal is to finish learning OLL before I finish learning PLL. For some reason I just never bothered to learn the second N-Perm...


----------



## already1329 (May 14, 2013)

I know almost all OLLs, but I'm not planning to learn the rest of them.


----------



## redbeat0222 (May 14, 2013)

I know full OLL and I'm learning COLL. I might learn full ZB.


----------



## stevecho816 (May 14, 2013)

I know full OLL. Took me the whole summer break to learn it like a year ago.


----------



## Andri Maulana (May 14, 2013)

I learn to solve the cube since 2010, and there are some dot OLL i didn't know till this time. This is my comeback after a long breaks in 2012 though...


----------



## ottozing (May 14, 2013)

It took me like 6 months to learn full OLL when I started getting "serious"  Now though, I know like at least 2-3 OLLCP algs for each OLL :3


----------



## kunparekh18 (May 14, 2013)

Am at some 10 - 15 out of 57


----------



## TiLiMayor (May 14, 2013)

I got to sub-20 without being full pll, and then got to sub-15 without being full oll.. There are a couple of algs I don't know (like wheelchairs), and some I'd like to change, it's not a big deal, but if someone, including me wants to get sub-12 consistently, full oll is a must..


----------



## yoshinator (May 14, 2013)

There should be more options about learning COLL and OLLCP and stuffz


----------



## cuber952 (May 14, 2013)

The option I want to pick just isn't there. I don't know full OLL but it's not because it's too hard to learn. I am just too lazy and don't see a point to learn the dots. you can just do edge control, or a quick F R U R' U' F'.


----------



## yoshinator (May 14, 2013)

TiLiMayor said:


> I got to sub-20 without being full pll, and then got to sub-15 without being full oll.. There are a couple of algs I don't know (like wheelchairs), and some I'd like to change, it's not a big deal, but if someone, including me wants to get sub-12 consistently, full oll is a must..



Actually no. I can sub-12 with 3LLL, and I'm sure that sub-8 people can sub-10 with 4LLL


----------



## cxinlee (May 14, 2013)

I'm nearly sub-18 with 3LLL, but I'm nearly done with the olls, though it's pretty hard for me.


----------



## YddEd (May 14, 2013)

Who needs full OLL? Learnt around 2 more than 2 Look OLL and I don't use them so I forgot them.


----------



## MarcelP (May 14, 2013)

I have started learning full OLL in December 2012. I have stopped a while because I started to mix them up (going too fast in learning new algs). Right now I know 48 out 57 OLL's. I was averaging around 29 seconds when I started to learn them and I am averaging 27 seconds now. I want to learn the rest but I am having problems finding motivation.


----------



## o2gulo (May 14, 2013)

As much as I want to learn more cases, I really don't have the time (because of upcoming entrance exams and such) to do so. Still stuck at 2L-OLL and struggling to sub-20 O_O


----------



## mark49152 (May 14, 2013)

Some OLLs save 10 moves compared to 2-look. Some only save 1-2 moves and unless you're really fast already it's probably better to just ignore those and spend the practice time on F2L.

I learned the 15 OLLs that give the best move savings over 2-look. ~42% of the total move savings of full OLL are in just these 15 cases. As Marcel said above, the hard part is in recognising and recalling them, quickly and correctly, and even with a fairly small number it's taking me a long time to get that right. I don't know if I would ever bother learning algs for every OLL case, but probably not.


----------



## Smiles (May 14, 2013)

here's what i did.

by the time i got to 1LOLL i wasn't fully left handed yet and was kinda ambidextrous because i started that way and learning algs was easier.
by being ambidextrous, it almost cut the number of cases in half (it was about 30 something) since almost everything had a mirror. this way i learned at least 6 cases a day, which was really only 3 algs so it was easy on the brain. i didn't try too hard in drilling and memorizing, so i often forgot a case a few days later. by the time i learned all of OLL, i ended up forgetting almost 10 cases i believe, and i was terrible at all of them of course since i never practiced them exclusively.
the important thing was i could get through all of the OLL algs pretty quickly.

but the big thing with this is i expected myself to know all of them. motivation? no need. i "already knew" all of the algs after less than 2 weeks, but of course i didn't actually. i would just forget and relearn an alg until i stopped forgetting it.

once all of OLL was in my fingers and smooth, i started changing algs i didn't like, and slowly converted everything to left handed because i finally made up my mind.

--

okay this is actually pretty bad and an extremely suboptimal way of learning OLL since it took months to get the final product of knowing the right OLL algs.
HOWEVER there were no motivation or time issues when i was learning, which is what this thread talks about a lot i think.
plus the real deal is practicing F2L and overall efficiency, so having fast OLL finger tricks was never an important thing for me. it just came with time and i would switch algs with time as well, and within a week it'd be up to speed with my other algs.


----------



## TMOY (May 14, 2013)

I voted 2-ook OLL because that's what I happen to know, but as a non-Fridrich user I really don't care about OLLs. PLLs are interesting to know because they are versatile algs (I use them mainly for BLD), but most OLLs are of no use outside Fridrich and thus not rexactly my priority to learn.


----------



## Ross The Boss (May 14, 2013)

i know most of the OLLs. i use CFOP for big cubes so i need to know them. i think i should switch to CFCE though because i heard somewhere that all of the ELL cases can be done 2-gen.


----------



## ottozing (May 14, 2013)

Ross The Boss said:


> i know most of the OLLs. i use CFOP for big cubes so i need to know them. i think i should switch to CFCE though because i heard somewhere that all of the ELL cases can be done 2-gen.



If by 2 gen you mean R and U, then no, that's not the case. They can all be solved with R/Rw/M/U though.


----------



## Ross The Boss (May 14, 2013)

Smiles said:


> by being ambidextrous, it almost cut the number of cases in half (it was about 30 something) since almost everything had a mirror.



ambidextrous FTW! im not fully ambidextrous (yet), but i can do all the algs almost the same speed with both hands. were you born ambidextrous or did you learn how?


----------



## cuberookie (May 14, 2013)

I am wanting to learn them, but it takes some time so im going to learn it slowly


----------



## Gordon (May 14, 2013)

I learned maybe 50 of the OLLs but currently I only remember something between 30 and 40.
I used a series of german youtube videos which promissed to learn full OLL in 30 days. The videos are good, but my motivation wasn't...


----------



## speedcuber50 (May 14, 2013)

Gordon said:


> I learned maybe 50 of the PLLs but currently I only remember something between 30 and 40.


Do you mean OLLs? There are only around 20 PLLs!


----------



## mati1242 (May 14, 2013)

*Odp: Do you know all OLLs?*

There are 57 OLL's and 21 PLL's

Wysyłane z mojego GT-I8160 za pomocą Tapatalk 2


----------



## Count Dracula (May 14, 2013)

I learned all OLLs in about 1 month,learning 2 per day isn't too much,especially when there are so many easy and mirror cases !  Now I'm learning to do the OLLs in different angles,but the more you learn,the easier it gets!


----------



## Smiles (May 15, 2013)

Ross The Boss said:


> ambidextrous FTW! im not fully ambidextrous (yet), but i can do all the algs almost the same speed with both hands. were you born ambidextrous or did you learn how?



nah i just meant for cubing LOL. im not truly ambidextrous.
but i can probably say i'm more ambidextrous than the average person. however, i'm born right handed and i play soccer, basketball, tennis, badminton, you name it! all right handed 
i spin pens right handed, i play and deal cards left handed, i bboy left handed (like most people), i can snap just as hard with both hands, my left leg has better balance.
oh and i can write and colour with my left hand pretty well, just not as well as my right hand though. it's slower, but it's more legible than most people's writing LOL.
i do a whole bunch of everyday tasks with my left hand, like brushing my teeth (switched to right hand a while ago though).
i also push my hair to the side with my left hand, no matter which way my hair needs to go. when i type one handed my left hand is better. i cube left handed even though it means mirroring my 2H algs. but i've used right handed algs long enough to be comfortable seeing them that way.
i snowboard "goofy" or right foot forward, and im not sure if that means i'm left legged or right legged for that.

anyway, for cubing i learned mirrors cause they were easier and naturally both hands were good. at some point i had a right handed Y perm and left handed T perm for no reason at all. and i only practiced it that way with those specific hands. weird.
anyway i learned to cube from dan brown, so his sexy move R' D' R D was equivalent to z2 L' U' L U so my left sexy move was always my faster and more natural one. that's why i switched to full lefty even though i'm a right hander.


----------



## JianhanC (May 15, 2013)

I'm actually quite pleased with all my algs, having learnt some really nice ones from Breandan and Amos, and from almost all sides too. It's fun to learn algs, and the more you know, the easier it is to remember them.


----------



## cannon4747 (May 15, 2013)

For me, its not the learning the alg that i have a problem with. I can memorize an oll alg in 5 mins. I can even have it down to muscle memory within 3-4 days of doing it a few times a day. My problem is incorporating them into my solves, or programming that muscle memory to respond to actually getting the case. the extra second or two I take to do that makes me not want to actually want to use the alg since it will be faster in the short run. I currently have like 2 or 3 algs sitting on the "doorstep" so to speak that I never actually use to solve. one was on the doorstep for like 6 months before i finally started using it (a couple days ago)...

And honestly, i have no clue how many i know. Theres no motivation of "okay only 10 more..."


----------



## Rubiksfreak (May 15, 2013)

I know all pll and oll. I feel like the more algs you know the easier they're to learn. When i started cubing it would take atleast a day to have an alg in my muscle memory. Now 4 years later, i can have a alg down in muscle memory in probably 2 minutes. I probably know over 250 algs, most of which i can't even name, they just come to me as the cases do.

Sent from my LG-L38C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Iggy (May 15, 2013)

I know all OLLs and PLLs, but most of my OLLs suck.


----------



## Gordon (May 15, 2013)

speedcuber50 said:


> Do you mean OLLs? There are only around 20 PLLs!




Of course I meant OLLs... fixed that


----------



## ~Adam~ (May 15, 2013)

Yes. A few of my algs are terrible and I slowly replace them with better ones.



Hershey said:


> I still need to learn Dot OLLs, right now I just use sledgehammer if no edges are oriented.



The dots are surprisingly easy to learn and I got them over and done with 1st to avoid 3 algs for OLL.
I think all but 3 dot cases I use variations of FRURUF twice.


----------



## rowehessler (May 15, 2013)

i only know about half


----------



## yockee (May 15, 2013)

OLL was one of the first things I learned when I learned Fridrich. It's taken me a very long time of switching an alg here and there, to be completely happy with all of my algs. Now, I even have more than one alg for some cases that I used to hate, and can't decide which one to stick with. And Rowe, are you serious, or just joking?? I would've thought for sure you knew full OLL.


----------



## PianoCube (May 15, 2013)

Learned full PLL and 2LOLL in one month, then used 15 months to learn full OLL. The motivation wasn't at top all the time


----------



## Arkwell (May 21, 2013)

Ross The Boss said:


> ambidextrous FTW! im not fully ambidextrous (yet), but i can do all the algs almost the same speed with both hands. were you born ambidextrous or did you learn how?



Total noob question, how does being ambidextrous cut OLL cases in half?


----------



## KongShou (May 21, 2013)

Arkwell said:


> Total noob question, how does being ambidextrous cut OLL cases in half?



Because there are mirror cases? Can't give it to u more straight forward than that.


----------



## Tyjet66 (May 21, 2013)

I'm currently at 23/57 and I'm working on learning them at a rate of ~1/day. I'm taking it slow though as I'm having troubles remembering the patterns. Not the algorithms themselves, but when to perform a specific OLL.


----------



## Arkwell (May 21, 2013)

KongShou said:


> Because there are mirror cases? Can't give it to u more straight forward than that.



So..... If you're not ambidextrous you end up with 114 OLL cases + AUF?(Yup I can get dumber than that!)


----------



## KongShou (May 21, 2013)

Arkwell said:


> So..... If you're not ambidextrous you end up with 114 OLL cases + AUF?(Yup I can get dumber than that!)



Not sure if ur Trolling or not but if you are Ambidextrous then you halve the 57oll cases as there are mirror cases for almost all of them, eg sune and antisune. There is ONLY 57 oll cases so there's no way u end up with 114 as 57 include the mirror cases.


----------



## Arkwell (May 21, 2013)

KongShou said:


> Not sure if ur Trolling or not but if you are Ambidextrous then you halve the 57oll cases as there are mirror cases for almost all of them, eg sune and antisune. There is ONLY 57 oll cases so there's no way u end up with 114 as 57 include the mirror cases.



Definitely not trolling, just such a noob that I'm working on cross and F2L case recognition(Bad Mephisto F2L), worked some PLLs but no OLLs yet so lots of dumb questions. Thanks for the input!


----------



## KongShou (May 21, 2013)

Arkwell said:


> Definitely not trolling, just such a noob that I'm working on cross and F2L case recognition(Bad Mephisto F2L), worked some PLLs but no OLLs yet so lots of dumb questions. Thanks for the input!



Well good luck


----------



## Shortshrimp (May 21, 2013)

Right now I know all the PLLs, but only the cross OLLs and a few other OLLs. I really want to learn all the OLLs, but it seems quite daunting to me to learn all of them.


----------



## BaconCuber (May 21, 2013)

Hershey said:


> I still need to learn Dot OLLs, right now I just use sledgehammer if no edges are oriented.


Man, for a second there I thought you meant you smashed the cube with a sledgehammer if no edges are oriented.


----------

